
13 year old updates iPad and she reads entire EULA - Brett_S
https://twitter.com/dollarshort/status/1306370923520389120
======
Brett_S
"My 13 year-old just updated her iPad’s system software and told me she had to
read some really long thing before she could continue. She. Read. The. EULA"
quote from Twitter

